# Erebuni v. Xenon



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Is it just me or does the Erebuni and Xenon body kits for the B13 look identical. Does one company use the other as their own? Erebuni sells for cheaper though. Who is riding with Erebuni? Is it an overall quality work? I am thinking of going with them for my classic.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Actually there is a slight differance between both bumpers, if you look closely. The Erebuni has 2 extra slots at the very bottom near the sides while as on the Xenon bumper they are absent.

Personaly, I would get the Xenon face if you don't use side skirts or rear bumper. I would go with a Stillen front bumper though if you were to do complete ground effects.


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

can you both post pics up cuz i want to do a front lip for my 91 and im having trouble deciding
thanx


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm trying to decide between Stillen, Xenon or Erebruni.

Which bumper has a better fit and more ground clearance?

Btw, I am only going to install the front bumper! NO sideskirts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

*crap*

Don't use those crappy kits. LOL Use the Drift kit, Skyline kit, or the Aero Duo kit. Go to 
www.asylumms.com or 
www.aerotrends.com

for info.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

asylumms.com are cheap knockoffs of originals. 

The aerotrends.com don't have any kits for the 91-94 Sentra.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

*lol*

Asylumms are knockoffs but not cheap, and you need to look harder on Aerotrends. I have a full custom show car, you might take what I say as advice instead of insulting my opinion.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I wasn't trying offend you...

This is the message I get from Autotrends: 

" Sorry there are no records associated with your search"

If you can give me a link I would really appreciate it.

Btw, I have a show car also, that competes in IASCA and will be in Darknights and ImportFest this year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

This is where I got my kit from, and it is a genuine Aero Duo. Thats awesome about your car, I would love to see pics. Do you have a headlight or taillight conversion done??

http://www.wholesalehyperformance.com/kits1-main.html


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

My tailights are Tsuru tails w/custom vinyl.

I haven't touched the headlights yet. I was thinking Tsuru but, I'm not sure if its worth $350us + Shipping. 

What have you done to yours? Is there any other option?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

i have BMW Headlights and R32 Skyline Tails, so it took a little work. The Tsurus are nice and are very worth the money. 

Nick


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

bow down....NismoSERTurbo is my hero.
ha.... hell yeh though..... Tsuru Headlights are definatly a big big difference.. and are well worth it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Hero eh? lol. that makes my ego grow. I wouldn't consider me a hero. I am just obsessed with my car.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Anyone know the part# for the Xenon front bumper?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

don't get Xenon. It is crap. Why won't you listen to me?


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm listening to you! The problem is I live in Canada and I am trying to buy a bumper sold in Canada.

Whenever I buy something from the US I get nailed w/brokage fees, duty and huge shipping costs. These extra costs most of the time end up costing the same as the product itself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

I will find you a dealer in Canada.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks Man, please let me know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

have you tried ordering over the internet??


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I have in the past but, it's not worth it for me cause of the exchange and extra stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

You are getting screwed cuz I used to order stuff for my old car from Canada and never had any of that. I think you need to check into it again cuz you shoyuldn't have to pay extra.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

"_You are getting screwed cuz I used to order stuff for my old car from Canada and never had any of that. I think you need to check into it again cuz you shoyuldn't have to pay extra._"

When you say from, do you mean when you lived in Canada and ordered from the US? If not, I don't think residents in the US are hit as hard, or at all, with duties or tax when items cross the boarder. As for not having to pay extra, sadly that has changed. Unless you're shipping USPS to Canada, then the buyer will have to pay an extra $15+ on every item. With USPS you may or may not get hit.




> _Originally posted by SentraBoy _*
> Btw, I have a show car also, that competes in IASCA and will be in Darknights and ImportFest this year.*


Cool man that you're going to Darknights. 
A few of my friends, members of NFT, are going as well. I'd go if my car was working and had a few mods done to it. Plus finding full time employment after I finish my certifications would help with funds. Maybe next year. It would be cool to meet other B13 owners in person that are interested in tuning though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah, I mean I live in the US and ordered from Canada. You may be right about us not getting hit with any charges. Only thing I ever had to pay for was customs, but if it means getting a decent body kit, I would say just sa up a little more and get a good one.


----------

